# The terror



## Ron-NY (May 6, 2008)

this is Felix our Rat Terrier...he is not happy for there is a new puppy in the house.






My oldest adopted a [puppy this past weekend, a rescue from a kill shelter. I was not happy but she is cute. I have been up since 4:45 this morning due to an attack of Kennel Cough

Here is Paisley...the terror but pooped out enough to get a pic of her.


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2008)

She's adorable. How can you be unhappy about adopting a rescue? Especially such a cutie pie. I mean, I know, it's a new puppy but your oldest saved a life. That's a good thing. You've trained him (?) well. 

(and, mind you, you're already posting photos so she's got you by the heartstrings already!)


----------



## Ron-NY (May 6, 2008)

Life with three teens a dog and a cat is hectic enough. I did not need one more thing at the moment...of course the pup has me by the heart strings...have you ever met a non cute puppy?? Lisette definitely takes after me. The cat was a street rescue I picked up...The Rat Terrier was a rescue from a patient of mine who was moving into an apartment that didn't allow dogs. Yeah, yeah...I know...sucker is written across my forehead


----------



## Heather (May 6, 2008)

Not such a bad thing. 

We're getting ready to put down the family dog (probably next week) and my cat is the same age and is getting more neurotic by the day. Not that anything is going to come of that latter issue for a while but suffice it to say it has been on my mind as of late. Poor kids when they get older....


----------



## Ron-NY (May 6, 2008)

I had to put one of our dogs down about 2 years ago...I still miss him. I have him buried out back with a little Buddha statue on his grave. He collar is still through the arm of the Buddha. As soon as the snow melted Felix and I went back to visit the grave. It is a tough thing having them get older and then loosing them.


----------



## Candace (May 6, 2008)

Poor Felix looks so sad. I'm sure he'll get used to sharing the household, though.


----------

